
‘Boarding’ mentally ill becoming epidemic in Washington state - jseliger
http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2021968893_psychiatricboardingxml.html
======
keithpeter
_" With no psychiatrist on Evergreen’s staff, it took nearly two days before
one arrived to examine him."_

Why isn't there a consultant psychiatrist available in an accident and
emergency hospital? Genuinely surprised by this as many mental health problems
present in an acute fashion.

